# Binton Rally New



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

For thoes of you that want to go to the Car Boot at Long Marston on the Sunday here is a link showing where it is from Binton. If you scroll up on the map you will find Binton.

http://www.flights4all.com/airfieldmap.asp?airfield=Long Marston
Map and directions to Long Marston airfield

The followiing is the direction from Binton to Long Marston Airfield.

: Depart CV37 9TW (postcode), United Kingdom on Main Road (East)	0.2
1: Road name changes to Local road(s)	0.4
2: Bear RIGHT (South-West) onto B439 [Evesham Road], then immediately turn LEFT (South) onto Binton Road	0.8
3: Road name changes to Local road(s)	< 0.1
4: Road name changes to High Street	0.3
5: Road name changes to Long Marston Road	1.6
6: Road name changes to Welford Road	< 0.1
7: Road name changes to Rumer Close [Welford Road]	0.1
8: Road name changes to Welford Road	0.3
9: Road name changes to Local road(s)	0.2
10: Bear RIGHT (South) onto Local road(s)	0.2
11: Turn LEFT (East) onto Station Road	1.2
12: Turn LEFT (North) onto B4632 [Campden Road]	0.9
13: Turn LEFT (North-West) onto Local road(s)	0.1
End: Arrive CV37 8LL (postcode), United Kingdom

It is 6.4 Miles from Binton


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks for info. I won't be going to the car boot sale as I already have one. 8)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Directions for the Saturday Market at Wellesbourne airfield are

Depart CV37 9TW (postcode), United Kingdom on Main Road (East)	0.2
1: Road name changes to Local road(s)	0.4
2: Turn LEFT (East) onto B439 [Evesham Road]	3.4
3: At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto A4390 [Seven Meadows Road]	1.0
4: At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto A3400 [Shipston Road]	0.7
5: At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto A3400 [Banbury Road]	0.1
6: Turn RIGHT (North-East) onto Local road(s)	< 0.1
7: Road name changes to B4086 [Tiddington Road]	1.1
8: Keep STRAIGHT onto B4086 [Main Street]	0.5
9: Bear RIGHT (East) onto B4086 [Wellesbourne Road]	2.2
10: Turn RIGHT (South) onto Loxley Lane	0.1
End: Arrive CV35 9EU (postcode), United Kingdom

9.7 Miles from Binton
Link to map scroll left to find Binton 
MAP HERE
Map for HELIAIR in CV35 9EU » Yell.com » Yell.com


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pusser said:


> I won't be going to the car boot sale as I already have one. 8)


 :lol: :lol: He cracks me up.

Thanks, Jacquie. 'Er indoors hates car boot sales, but I might be able to persuade her if I call it an "Fresh Air Shpping Village Outlet" or something.

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Update on Binton.

Due to not being able to use the top half of the rally field as this is very sloping and the fact that we now have 5 RV.s coming which take up slighty more room than smaller motorhomes we have had to change the number to 70 vans instead of 75 at the moment there are 3 places left unless another RV books in then it will be 1.

Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Binton Rally is now full, wow 70 vans, going to be quite an event for MHF 

The rally team, site staff and assistants will be kept busy


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Fantastic - think this event deserves a better title than rally

stew

_Thanks, Jacquie. 'Er indoors hates car boot sales, but I might be able to persuade her if I call it an "Fresh Air Shpping Village Outlet" or something. _

Hi Gerald

The art of salesmanship, page 30 paragraph 4

" A car boot sale should be known as a merchandising extravaganza where every product is chauffer driven to the point of purchasing opportunity - not to be missed"

hope that helps :lol:

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> Fantastic - think this event deserves a better title than rally


I agree. Don't know what, though :?

It is incredible that so many people can come together, late in the season, when all they have to tie them together is one website. Truly, the future is here 8)

Thanks for the advice on the CBS :wink: - but it needs to have either "Factory Outlet" or "Mill" in the title somewhere. :roll: Maybe I'll get to wander over on my own, wallet in grubby hand. 8)

Gerald


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacqui. I put our name down on the list but couldn't confirm as we won't know until near the time, are we included in the 70 or not.
Cheers Sid


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid

If you look at the rally list your name is there so you must be one of the chosen few.
Quite a number of members still haven't confirmed their attendance and it's important that they do so. As the rally is now full, other members wanting to go might have to rely on cancellations so if you've put your name down but now realise you can't attend after all, please let the rally staff know ASAP.

BTW: if you haven't had an Email requesting your confirmation, don't worry, another one will be sent out nearer the time.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi


We are still having trouble receiving emails. We did not get the initial one. Can you confirm we are definately confirmed. 


Motorhomer


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth

Yes, just checked with Clianthus, you are definitely confirmed as attending so you must have replied to the Email. :lol: 

Sid
You are still marked as provisional. As I said, another Email should automatically be sent out to those who are unconfirmed 14 days before the event and yet another 7 days later. If you haven't already confirmed and don't receive one of these Emails due to whatever reason, send a PM to Clianthus, the rally sec. confirming that you will be attending.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have just received my email reminding me to confirm for Binton (14 days) Trouble is I already clicked on the previous one (21 days) to confirm. This new system doesn't give me confidence that it is working.

Regards frank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This is the third time I've been told I only have a provisional place, having confirmed each time now.

Maybe I ought to take the hint :-(

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hiya
sorry about that, the system itself was working, trouble is there was an oversight in how it checks to see if the attendee has confirmed and was sending them even when confirmation had already been done

Fixed now


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Dave

Is it possible that once confirmed ralliers names appear in a different colour on the attendees list or maybe a [C] in brackets next to the names.

Motorhomer


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Yes, done


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi 
We are still showing as unconfirmed even though we have clicked the sent emails twice now...... One at 21 days and one at 14 days...
Is it possible for someone to sort this out please?

Thanks

Keith


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi Elizabeth
> 
> Yes, just checked with Clianthus, you are definitely confirmed as attending so you must have replied to the Email. :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*confirmation*

Greetings,

Looking at the list of attendees I am still not confirmed, although we shall be attending, I have not received any email asking for confirmation as yet.

Could someone address this please.

Thanks!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could be something to do with your spam filter Peter nothing we can do about it if it is your end that is blocking the e.mails

Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Jaquie, I have checked all the spam folders and there is nothing there, I had the same problem some time ago with notification emails, I changed my address to a primary one and I now receive the notifications, butu have not received any confirmation emails, could you possibly send it again so that the comfirmation wil show up on the web site.

If you give me the address of the originating address I can out this in my address book to ensure that if it was to fall into a spam filter it should then go into my inbox.

Thanks!


----------

